# Lots of PICTURES of the lil herd...



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I wanted to post some updated pictures for everyone who helped me pick out my new additions! I took these about a week ago it had just taken me a while to sort through them and get them uploaded. They are not perfect, but I am new at catching goats in ideal poses 
Aristotle, my whether. Athena's brother. Arthur, a half brother through Bojangles (sire) is seen below - the broken buckskin. Not a good pose for him, I'll admit lol








Athena, my doeling. A good profile picture. Sshh, don't say anything about her weight, she's sensitive.








Athena, in a stance that shows her length in her neck as well as her rear legs. Also her high tight shoulders. 








Here's a link to a nice picture of Athena taken by Kat at Hoofin It when she was younger. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/HoofinItRan ... 8894628962
Again, Athena
http://picasaweb.google.com/HoofinItRan ... 8053470818
Great level topline, nice elegant long neck, good high escutcheon (I know her tail is down, but it's obvious on this girl!) Really just a nice doe, I'm happy to have her and look forward to showing her. 
Porsche, good view of her long rear build, level back, and overall appearance. If you could feel those ribs you'd still her away!








Porsche in a natural stance.








Porsche's *wide* back end. 








Porsche and Athena under foot. As soon as I come into the pen they are no more then a foot away from me! So sweet...such a pain!  :hair: 








The sweet little doelings at play








Courageous, not his best picture. But how lovely is he? I love my stinky lil boy! 








Lullabelle, one of my Copper Penny sisters. Her width








Her overall build...love the escutcheon definition on this doe and the high tight withers and level top line. Also has the prettiest little head...you'd never think she was the trouble maker! 








A rear shot of Lulla, such a wide lil lady! And Penny, her sister, jumping in the spotlight :slapfloor: 








Penny, the sister to Lullabelle, and my second Copper Penny doe. Again, overall body width/capacity shown here








Penny's overall profile. This is a bigger, longer doe then her sister. But with similar features such as high tight withers and great high definition in her escutcheon. Sometimes I catch this doe in a pose that makes me think she has a weak chine. Here her shoulders drop dramatically right into a level topline. I will wait until she is clipped to take a better look at her ribs and chine. 








"What the...are you...why are you taking a picture of my butt!" Penny's wide rear end. 









Okay, that's all for now! Absolutely any questions, comments, and especially criticisms are welcomes and appreciated!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Porsche is really pretty,I love her coloring!  I like Lullabelle and Courageous also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice....  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice goats.

Courageous and Penny are so nice!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Aw thanks guys :grouphug: I'm pretty attached. I love goats! So neat! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty! :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Courageous is a very handsome "stinky boy"! Penny's lovely -- don't forget that when they lift their heads their backs hollow out which may make her look a little "dippy." Chines certainly affect general appearance, but not her longetivity nor her productivity! Cuties, they are!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

citylights - thanks, that's very helpful! She is a lovely lady  I plan on keeping all does out of her in March because the buck she was bred too, while he is nothing special but has pretty coloring and blue eyes, is out of a nice doe with a good udder (not great...) I am eager to see what the combo produces. She was bred when I bought her or I'd have bred her to Courageous.

If you're interested...

Gingersnap, dam to the buck my girls are bred to.
http://nemetzfarms.com/webpages.html

A Gingersnap daughter
http://nemetzfarms.com/forsale.html

A doe out of Chupa Chup - the buck both Penny and Lullabella are bred to (bottom, Irish Cream)
http://vistasnigeriangoats.com/First_Fresheners.html

Some bucks out of Chupa Chup 
Smokey Joe
http://www.dcminiatures.com/Bucks.html
Sunny Delight
http://www.freewebs.com/tinyhoovesranch/bucks.htm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute goats! 

Now, which one is your doe from Castle Rock? I can't remember her name!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are adorable!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Olivia - Porsche is the Castle Rock doe 

Thanks everyone! You guys are so kind.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Love them!!!


----------

